# Homemade extractor question...



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

Do you have any pictures or a more detailed description? I have several ideas but its hard to know what will work without knowing exactly what your set up is.


----------



## Ozone (May 24, 2011)

Sharpen to a point and put into a 'guide' like a fender washer, etc.


----------



## channel12001 (Aug 17, 2012)

Aerindel said:


> Do you have any pictures or a more detailed description? I have several ideas but its hard to know what will work without knowing exactly what your set up is.


Here is a couple pix...
















The frames are clamped in with a wing nut between to the 2 slotted angle iron. Here is a pic of the bottom of the rod which I just capped with a cap nut to allow it to spin better on the bottom of the drum








Here is the bottom of the drum where I would like to attach something that would keep the rod centered and stop it from wandering


----------



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

Youtube is a great resource. There are a bunch of two-frame homemade extractor videos. From what I've seen most folks attach a bearing on the bottom. You can screw it through to a block on the bottom.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

channel12001 said:


> ... the bottom of the rod which I just capped with a cap nut to allow it to spin better on the bottom of the drum.


The simplest option is to add a length of the U-channel fixed to the bottom of the drum. Have a hole in the U-channel aligned for the cap nut to rest on, but keep the hole small enough that the nut doesn't fit all the way through the hole.

I personally would look for a sealed flange bearing that could support the weight of the basket and drill and mount that on the U-channel. Something like this:








http://www.vxb.com/page/bearings/PROD/Kit8233


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

I foound a stainless bearing on ebay for $10.00 it has two holes in the base so you can put some bolts in to hold it in place.It was shipped from china,good luck.


----------



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

I would get something like this:









A PVC flange, with a smooth 1" interior diameter, bolt to the bottom of your bucket with nylon or stainless bolts with a little silicon around the bolt holes to seal it up and then press in a 1" PVC bushing with whatever interior diameter works with your metal rod. It doesn't have to be a perfect fit, just get it close. If you can find a flange with the right interior diameter you could just use that but I bet it will be easier to get an oversized flange and then reduce it with a bushing than to find one small enough to fit your rod.

Drop a stainless steel washer or something else hard into the bottom for the rod to rest on so that it doesn't eat through the bottom of your bucket and your set. Should all cost about 10$ at any decent hardware store.

I wouldn't worry about trying to use ball bearings or the like for anything with this low of an RPM and thrust,


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

DC Bees said:


> I foound a stainless bearing on ebay for $10.00 it has two holes in the base so you can put some bolts in to hold it in place.It was shipped from china,good luck.


I've seen those bearings...they look like they would be the ticket.


----------



## Beev (Jul 16, 2011)

When I made mine, I bolted a hardwood block (I put a dimple in it with a plunge router) to the bottom of my barrel, and screwed a stainless acorn nut to the bottom of the threaded rod.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Or fabricate something like Maxant uses in their 3100 series extractors... A pvc cap that is a little larger than the rod glued to the bottom of the container, drop a ball-bearing into the cap and the rod spins on top of the ball-bearing....?

Ed


----------

